# 2. MTB-Marathon am Rursee



## JDN (14. März 2011)

Die Anmeldung zum 2. MTB-Marathon am Rursee am 26. Juni 2011 ist geöffnet. http://www.time-and-voice.com/rursee-2011/marathon/anmeldung


----------



## 3radfahrer (18. März 2011)

Ist bestimmt nicht schlecht, aber ein paar mehr Infos finde ich nicht? 

Höhenmeter, Startzeit... usw...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Berrrnd (18. März 2011)

http://mtb-am-rursee.de/index-2.html
start ist um 10 uhr.

die infos auf der seite sind aber wirklich sehr dürftig.


----------



## 3radfahrer (18. März 2011)

Kannste mir mal eben die Höhenmeter addieren?


----------



## Andreas S. (18. März 2011)

kleine Runde  35km,   800 hm
Halbmarathon 54km, 1200 hm  
Marathon       73km, 1600 hm 

biddeschöön


----------



## 3radfahrer (19. März 2011)

Alles klar. Danke dir!


----------



## Cornells (27. März 2011)

Bin auf jeden Fall wieder am Start bei meinem Heim Rennen! Dieses Jahr aber bitte ohne Defekt! 

Die Strecke ist auf jeden Fall super! Knackige Anstiege und rassige Abfahrten! 

Freu mich schon!


----------



## Fairlady (3. April 2011)

Wieso sind da noch sowenige auf der Meldeliste??


----------



## MTB-Kao (28. April 2011)

Gibt's da auch ein paar schöne Trails in der Strecke oder hauptsächlich Forstautobahnen?


----------



## gunka (4. Mai 2011)

Bin letzte Jahr gefahren. Schöne Strecke mit Trails. Lohnt sich. Auch nicht so überlaufen wie Sundern und so.


----------



## koebi (5. Mai 2011)

Hallo,

hat jemand den GPX-Track von der großen Runde?

Vielen Dank und Gruß,

koebi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cornells (5. Mai 2011)

Ja hab ich, 
kann ich dir zu kommen lassen! 
Bei der grossen Runde wird die Kurze Strecke 2 mal gefahren!


----------



## koebi (6. Mai 2011)

Hi Cornells,

vielen Dank- eine PN ist unterwegs.

koebi


----------



## Stuck_Mojo (6. Mai 2011)

Hallo zusammen,
habe mich für die kleine Runde angemeldet, würde aber gerne vorher mal probefahren. Kennt jemand den genauen Streckenverlauf?


----------



## gunka (7. Mai 2011)

Versuch mal hier: http://mtb-am-rursee.de/index-2.html


----------



## larres (7. Mai 2011)

Herr Meier schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> habe mich für die kleine Runde angemeldet, würde aber gerne vorher mal probefahren. Kennt jemand den genauen Streckenverlauf?



Ja, kenne ich...


----------



## Stuck_Mojo (8. Mai 2011)

möchtest du denn dein Wissen teilen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## larres (8. Mai 2011)

Wie stellst Du Dir das denn vor?
Geführte Tour?


----------



## guido&sandra (13. Mai 2011)

Hallo Cornells,
wollte morgen mit ein paar Typen die 54KM runde ziehen,
nach der Touren karte im Internet.
Bin die Hälfte schonmal gefahren. (hatte leider den gedotteten Track in der Punktzahl über den Filter des Mapsource nicht reduziert)
Hast Du nicht den gpx Track für mich ?
Wenn ich weiss was auf mich zukommt, kann ich bestimmt noch ein paar Kollegen in der Firma für den Marathon begeistern.
Ich bin jedenfalls dabei

Gruß


----------



## guido&sandra (13. Mai 2011)

Haaaaaaaaaaalllllloooooo!!!

ist hier jemand der mir die gpx datei vom Rursee marathon zur Verfügung stellen kann ????
Würde gerne wissen, wie die 54 km auf meinem Garmin aussehen, wenn wir morgen fahren.
Ansonsten bleibt nur das Dotten auf der Mapsource;

DANKE


----------



## larres (13. Mai 2011)

Habe die Tour nur im Kopf, nicht auf GPS... Sorry.
Wollte demnächst mit ein paar Kollegen die Strecke abfahren; Werde das frühzeitig posten. Wer Interesse hat, kann dann mitfahren.

Für die 54km fahrt ihr die Runde einmal, dann wieder ein Stück von der Route, bis zu dem langen Berg nach (Eicherscheid ist das, glaube ich) dann die Abkürzung und irgendwann wieder auf die Strecke.


----------



## frankcasalla (25. Juni 2011)

Kann jemand etwas über die Startzeiten schreiben,denn die Internetseite ist ziemlich schwach aufgestellt----Start ab 10 Uhr?!?
Bis morgen...


----------



## JDN (25. Juni 2011)

Anmeldung Kinder 08:00 - 10:00   
Anmeldung Marathon 08:00 - 09:45   
Start Marathon 10:00 Langstrecke orange
Start Marathon 10:20 Kurzstrecke grün   
Start Kinderrennen 10:30 U9   Start Kinderrennen 10:45 U11   
Start Kinderrennen 11:05 U13   
Start Kinderrennen 11:30 U15 
Siegerehrung Kinder ab 12:30   
Siegerehrung Marathon ca. 16:00


----------



## JDN (25. Juni 2011)

Start Marathon 10:10 mittlere Strecke blau


----------



## frankcasalla (25. Juni 2011)

Super!!!!!!!!!!!!
Vielen Dank,ich freue mich!


----------



## JDN (26. Juni 2011)

Ergebnisse sind online unter http://www.time-and-voice.com/ergebnisse


----------



## branderstier (29. Juni 2011)

Hi Leuts,

war mal wieder super am Rursee.
Mein Lob und Anerkennung für das Orga-Team rund um die Schütt"s.
Frage an die Gemeinde, hat jemand im Vorfeld in der Ausschreibung gelesen, das es auf der Kurzstrecke nur jeweils eine Siegerehrung für Damen u. Herren gibt????

Grüße und tschüß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cornells (29. Juni 2011)

branderstier schrieb:


> Hi Leuts,
> 
> war mal wieder super am Rursee.
> Mein Lob und Anerkennung für das Orga-Team rund um die Schütt"s.
> ...




Nein das stand nirgens! 
Ich war und bin immer noch ziemlich angefressen deswegen! Da kommt man mal soweit nach vorne das man aufs Pocium dürfte und dann wird es nicht gewürdigt! 
Fürs nächste Jahr ist aber schon besserung gelobt wurden! 

Generell war es eine Gelungene Veranstaltung mit kleinen Schönheitsfehlern...
- Siegerehrung muss viel eher gemacht werden, ist doch schade wenn alle schon weg sind die nicht zwingend was mit der Siegerehrung zu tun haben
- Altersklassen auf kleiner Runde
- Es sind wohl wieder ein paar Fahrer auf eine dritte Runde geschickt worden anstatt in richtung Ziel

Aber wie gesagt, man will aus Fehlern lernen und besser werden  

Gruß


----------



## Dorsic (29. Juni 2011)

Cornells schrieb:


> Nein das stand nirgens!
> Ich war und bin immer noch ziemlich angefressen deswegen! Da kommt man mal soweit nach vorne das man aufs Pocium dürfte und dann wird es nicht gewürdigt!
> Fürs nächste Jahr ist aber schon besserung gelobt wurden!
> 
> ...



Hab mich auch gewundert,wieso es kein AK Siegerehrung auf der Kurzstrecke gegeben hat... Einige haben extra Stunden gewartet und sind leer ausgegangen. Ich will mich ja nicht beschweren,hab mich aber doch gewundert. Vorher bitte klar ansagen,dann gibts auch nen spannenden Zielsprint ;-)


----------



## fred_mtb-sport (1. Juli 2011)

Cornells schrieb:


> - Es sind wohl wieder ein paar Fahrer auf eine dritte Runde geschickt worden anstatt in richtung Ziel


Ich war einer der eine dritte runde gefahren hat aber freiwillig. Nach meine 70 km in 3:20u soll es lang warten sein und dann eine trainungsrunde extra gefahren.
Das event war super, mit gute strecke, gut befahrbar, nicht zu viel "mud. 
Orga gut, streckeposten auch.
Nur ein kleine fehler war die wertung für mich. Ich bin von 1960 und im ausschreibung die fehler das es 1959 ist. So im wertung hat man mich am rang 5 beim M2 gewertet statt rang 1 beim M3.
Nach berat doch zusammen mit die andere nummer 1 beim M3 auf das podium und kein problem für mich. Das rennen war super und hoffentlich bis 2012


----------

